# anybody have experience with Deeluxe boots?



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I recently started a thread to ask abt them (and bought them - not yet used on snow). http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/152193-boot-problem-solved-creating-new-ones.html


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Favorite boot I've ridden. Check out my review on my old Rough Diamonds. 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-reviews/75818-review-deeluxe-rough-diamond.html


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I got a pair of last years spark xv on sale. They are stupid stiff and very comfortable. We are trying to warranty them already with 15 days on them, the sole is falling off or at least separating in a few places.


----------



## lifty_scum (Aug 31, 2013)

sounds really awesome, how were they for sizing? I just got a measured at a size 9, should I look for the the same size or go smaller?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

lifty_scum said:


> sounds really awesome, how were they for sizing? I just got a measured at a size 9, should I look for the the same size or go smaller?


I made a big fuss with sizing :embarrased1:. What I learned in the other thread and from talking with Deeluxe: measure your feet with a ruler, standing. The length in cm is the mondo size you should get.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Burton Driver X - They are STIFF, COMFY, great to walk/hike (vibram soles)... and dont fall apart. Have the Burton reduction thing: which isnt hype.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

lifty_scum said:


> sounds really awesome, how were they for sizing? I just got a measured at a size 9, should I look for the the same size or go smaller?


Yeah they run large so go down a size for sure. I'm a 10.5 on the scale and ride a 10 in most snowboard boots. I bought the 10 (the one in the review) but ended up selling them to buy the 9.5. The foam in the liners have a lot of volume so they'll pack out a bit.


----------

